# peacock ID



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

It is identified as Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara" at the LFS. Any confirmation?


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like it to me.
look at this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=685


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

It is one, just not as nice as some other Ngara specimens.


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

aright, thanks for the replies


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

How big is that male?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like the yellow can still get more intense as he gets bigger. Seems like a nice fish.


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

why_spyder said:


> How big is that male?


it is around 2inches or slightly bigger than that


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

How long have you had it? If you just bought it, was the tank it was from, was there a lot of them colored up?

There is a possibility yours is hormoned at that size, but it is also possible that it just colored up early...

~Ed


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

He was the only one left. However the other fish around him are not well coloured up either. I just got him,still monitoring it. Anyway, now he is being pushed around by my holding female red empress :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

How long have you had him?


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

2days...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I know a guy that has a 1.5"-2" male colored up as we speak. They can color up at that size, it's just a bit unusual for this variant (from what I've heard).


----------

